# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  What's the best free site to submit URL to search engines ?

## Maciamo

I am looking for good site to submit my sites' URL to as many search engines as possible. There are lots of them, but the one that are free are usually limited to a handful of sites like google, yahoo, lycos or hotbot.

I've found these : 

http://www.submitshop.com/freesubmit/freesubmit.html
http://www.scrubtheweb.com/abs/submit/thelist.html

I am also and especially looking for submission to Japanese search engines. 

I have found only that one and it's very limited : 

http://www.hajimeru.com/free1/add_search.html

Most Japanese sites need password, registration and payment.

Any advice for site promotion is welcome.  :Poh:

----------


## Marc

A quick googling gave me the followin results:

http://www.submitexpress.com/
http://www.searchenginewatch.com/ (This one seems to be good, lots of info).

----------


## Maciamo

Thanks Marc !  :Wavey:

----------

